# عودة أبنه ضاله الي حضن المسيح ....... ولكن ..



## losivertheprince (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*سلام المسيح :
لست ادري من اين ابدأ الموضوع لو كني سأ بدأه من حيث ماعرفت بدون تدخلي في التوقيت ............
لي صديق عزيز علي جدآ اسمه ( أ ) وهذا الصديق كان زميل عمل وطالما ذهبنا معآ الي كنائس واديرة لنوال بركة هذه الاماكن ...... 
علي المستوي العائلي لهذا الصديق كنت اعرف انه ابن اخير وله اخت اخري واخ كبير وكانت عندهم اخت كبري لكنها توفت منذ عشر سنوات ........
في يوم الاحد 16 / 9 أتصل بي أسامه وابلغني انه يريدني في موضوع مهم جدآ 
لعدة مرات حاولت الاتصال به لمن تليفونه الخاص لايرد وكذلك تليفون المنزل ..... اتصل بي يوم الثلاثاء 18 / 9 مساء واخبرني انه حاليآ موجود في منطقة الهرم وأنه في مصيبه وأخبرني انه يريدني بسرعه جدآ جدآ والامر له علاقة بأمن الدوله ....... واخبرني انه يريد اي احد معرفه من هناك ......... لن اخبركم عن مدي الرعب الذي ترأي لي في صوته ..... حاولت ان اعرف منه ما الموضوع ولكنه لم يخبرني واخبرني الا يتصل علي تليفون البيت تمامآ .......... وأخبرني ايضآ انه لاينفع الكلام في التليفون تمامآ بل انه يريدني لموضوع له علاقة بالمسلمين والمسيحين ........ اخبرته انني سوف امر عليه بعد الشغل .... المهم تقابلنا انا وهو ......... وأخبرني بالأتي :
اخبرني ان اخته أيمان ........... المتوفيه من 10 سنوات ......... لاتندهشوا فهي لم تمت الا عن الكنيسه وعن المسيح ....... لقد تركت المسيح لتتزوج من تحب منذ عشرة سنوات .
طبعآ ذهلت من الصدمه وتسألت بيني وبين نفسه طبعآ كان له حق الايعرف احد بهذا وهنا أخبرته ......... ولكن هذا موضوع قديم ....... أخبرني ان اخته علي الرغم من انها تركت المسيح لكنهم لم يتركوها بل كانوا دائمي الزيارة لها ولبيت زوجها فهمي بنتهم اخته مهما ان كان ......... 
واخبرني بزوجها ...... 
فهو علي حد قوله تنين وليس بني ادم فهو نموذج للثور الادمي يعمل بودي جارد وعائلته كلها كذلك ومن لايعمل بودي جارد فهو مالك صاله او اثنين لالعاب القوي ......... 
واخبرني ايضآ عن مدي المعاملة السيئه التي تلقاها اخته التي تصل الي مستويات لا يليق ليس فقط ان اقولها هنا بل لايصح ان اتكلم بها ....... 
ويمكنكم ان تتخيلوا ابشع الاشياء .......
 وأخبرني انها ام لاثنين بنات ......
واخبرني ايضآ انها منذ حوالي سنتين بدأت في الذهاب الي الكنيسه بصحبة جيران لها مسيحين بدون علم احد .........
كل هذا ليس هو المشكلة الرئيسيه فالمشكله هي 
انها هربت يوم السبت  15 / 9 من بيت زوجها ولا يعرف اي احد مكانها ولا يعرفون اين تقيم ولكن اختها الصغري ( أ ) تلقت مكالمه يوم الاحد 16 / 9 منها اخبرتهم انها لم تعد تحتمل وأنها أخطئت بحق المسيح وبحقهم وهي تعاني الان مما اقترفته منذ عشر سنوات 
أخبرتها كم عانت
كم تألمت 
كم حزنت لفراقهم 
كم تعاني مما فعلته بسبب الطيش 
كم تتألم بسبب مصير اولادها الصغار 
هي رفضت المسيح وهو متمسك بها وحبه لازال بداخلها 
اخبرتها انها تتمني الموت ولا تجده بسهولة 
واخبرتها ان يسامحوها علي ما فعلت وعلي مرارتهم لاجلها

بكت كثيرآ وبكت اختها الصغيرة اكثر لها 
ولكنها اخبرتها انها ذهبت مع تاسوني الي مكان أمن 
وأنهت المكالمه ........
وعن طريق الرقم التليفوني عرفنا انها تتكلم من كابينه عامه في احدي المناطق ........ متأسف لن اذكر اسمها .
الان صديقي هذا اخذ اخته الصغيرة وأمه وذهبوا لمكان خوفآ من بطش زوج ابنتهم ..... ومن جبروته وعلاقاته .
وعرفنا ايضآ ان هناك استدعاء رسمي من النيابه للاتيين :
اولآ : الاخت الصغري ( خدوا بالكم انها الاولي في الترتيب )
ثانيآ : صديقي 
ثالثآ : والدته .
وطبعآ هم غير موجودين ببيتهم الآن ولم يستلموا الطلب .
صديقي يعيش الآن في حالة رعب وخوف علي اخته .........
انت طبعآ تعرفون ما يمكن ان يفعله أمين شرطه بـ 100 جنيه 
وهو خايف اكثر من ان ياتي وقت يدخل فيه عليه قوة من الشرطة لتهاجمه وتأخذ منه اخته امام عينه وعين امه لتقايضه باخته الكبري .........

تم عرض الامر علي اب كاهن مختص بخدمة الارتداد ...... واعطاهم ميعاد ليقابلهم بسكرتير البابا يوم الخميس ......... 
ونحن نفكر أولآ في امكانية معرفة مكان اخته بعيدآ عن اعين زوجها واعين الشرطة خاصة ان البيت مراقب علي الرغم من خلوة ورأيت هذا بعيني عندما ذهبت انا وهو لاخذ بعض الاحتياجات من منزلهم وهربنا منهم بمعجزة 
الآن نحن نحاول علي عدة طرق خاصة ان هناك تخاذل من بعض اصحاب القرار ولكن نحن نعقد امال كبيرة علي لقاء الغد ......... وربنا كبير .

اترك الان الامر لكم لتعطوني بأراء اخري عن كيفية حل هذه المشكلة 
ولكني اقول بان الله لن يتركها 
بدموع أمها لن يتركها 
بصلوات اختها لن يتركها بمهانة اخوها لن يتركها 
والاهم لانه يحبها بن يتركها كما فعلت هي ......*​


----------



## losivertheprince (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عودة أبنه ضاله الي حضن المسيح ....... ولكن ..*

*سلام المسيح :
اليوم اقدم لكم اخر اخبار العائده الي حضن المسيح إيمان 
بالامس تم عمل استدعاء رسمي لاخت الصغري والام في قسم الـــــ ........ للتحقيق معهم لا  احد يعرف سبب الاستدعاء او ما هية التهمه الموجهه اليهم ......... ولم يكن احد في المنزل لاستلام الاستدعاء ......... وليلآ ذهب الاب الي المنزل بعد عودته من عملة وبعد صعوده مباشرة ..... صعد اليه مجموعه من ضباط الشرطة وأخذوا يطرقون الباب بشده مع ندائهم له بأقذر الكلام وارزله وندائهم له بانهم هايجيبوه هايجيبوه ......... وهيبيتوه في السجن ............. ولم يفتح الاب الباب لهم ........... ولما يأسوا منه ذهبوا مع التهديد والوعيد وانتظروه بعربية بوكس امام المنزل ................ وعندما عرفت بقية الاسره في مكانهم بما يحدث للاب  قرروا ان يحضروا الاب معهم ليكون في وسطهم ............. وهكذا ذهبنا انا وصديقي ليلآ لاحضاره في وقت الفجر .............. وبنعمة المسيح تمكنا من اخراجه من المنزل وذهبنا به الي مكان اقامة الاسرة ليكونوا مع بعض ........... ويتمجد اسم الله الذي اعمي رجال الشرطة عنا رغم تأكدنا من ان البيت مراقب وبشده .......... شكرآ لك يارب علي وقوفك بجانبنا ....................
ولكن تبقت المشكلة الاهم وهي الاستدعاء الرسمي لهم ............. ولا حظوا ان الاستدعاء فقط للاخت والام وليس للاخ ........... لاحظوا الاخلاق المحمديه في الاستدعاء واللعب القذر الذين يدرسوه للعالم ........ وفي الصباح اتصلنا بمحامي ولكنه اكد لنا بضرورة عدم ذهاب الاخت والام الي القسم لاي سبب بل يظلوا في مكانهم حتي تتضح الرؤيه ........ وتتجلي الحقيقه .........
( في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق ولكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم )*​


----------



## Ramzi (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عودة أبنه ضاله الي حضن المسيح ....... ولكن ..*

مش عارف شو بدي احكيلك يا losivertheprince

انا قرأت المشكلة كلها
الرب يكون بمعونة هاي الأسرة
ويا رب بنانا بصيروا ينتبهوا اكتر و اكتر و يتعلموا من هيك قصص

اخي losivertheprince انا ما يقدر غير اني تدعي للعيلة و اصليلها انها تبعد عنها المشاكل و الشرور المحاطة فيهم

يا رب كن معم دائماً و ابدا


----------



## vendetta1 (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عودة أبنه ضاله الي حضن المسيح ....... ولكن ..*

باسم المسيح باركنا يا رب كلنا واحمي كل الناس من القهر والذل ويا رب نجي كل واحد حمل اسمك وارحمنا من العذاب اللي احنا ممكن نشوفه ويارب نجي ايمان وباقي الاسرة وساعد الاخ في مهمته الصعبه وانهض يا رب وساعدني في مهمتي وكل التعبانين واسمع صلاتي وصلاة كل من حمل اسمك ونفسة يحمل اسمك واتدخل انت يارب في لموضوع
سلام وبركة  الرب تحل  عليكم


----------



## mase7ya (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عودة أبنه ضاله الي حضن المسيح ....... ولكن ..*

*اللة يساعدهم ويطلعهم من هاى المصيبة الى حلت عليهم  *


----------



## sparrow (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عودة أبنه ضاله الي حضن المسيح ....... ولكن ..*

متهيلي الحل الوحيد
اننا نصلي ربنا يقف بجانب هذة الاسرة ويحميهم ويحرس الام والاخت من كل شر
ربنا معاهم بشفاعه جميع القديسين وام النور


----------



## vamdracula2005 (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عودة أبنه ضاله الي حضن المسيح ....... ولكن ..*

الحل هو الصلاه ، وانك متسكتش وتفضل تتكلم وتدافع  . اوعى تسكت  لانك  كده  بتدى فرصه للموضوع انه يهدى وينام     وبالتالى   هتكون  فريسه سهله فى ايد  الشرطه .    صلى الصلاه هى الحل   الدائم   لينا .


----------



## losivertheprince (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عودة أبنه ضاله الي حضن المسيح ....... ولكن ..*



Ramzi قال:


> مش عارف شو بدي احكيلك يا losivertheprince
> 
> انا قرأت المشكلة كلها
> الرب يكون بمعونة هاي الأسرة
> ...


*
سلام المسيح :
الوضع صعبد جدآ صديقي رمزي ولن يمكنك ان تتخيل كم هو متعب بجد ربنا يدبر 
شكرآ لمرورك ولطلب صلاتك *​


----------



## losivertheprince (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عودة أبنه ضاله الي حضن المسيح ....... ولكن ..*

*سلام المسيح:
انا بشكر كل ردوا علي الموضوع ويارب تستجيب لينا وتشوف الصالح لكل الناس 
لان بجد الموضوع بدأ يدخل في حاجات غريبه جدآ 
اخر الاخبار :
ذهبت الام بالامس لاستخراج شهادة ميلاد لايمان وهنا حدثت مفاجأه 
شهادة الميلاد تقول ان الديانه مسيحيه 
هذا بالفعل تطور هام جدآ جدآ 
ومن ناحية اخري تم معرفة سبب استدعاء الاخت والام للقسم ................ 
لقد تم عمل محاضر سرقة وتحريض علي سرقة من قبل زوج ايمان .
ولكن المحامي اخبرنا الا يذهب احد للقسم ويخبطوا دماغهم في الحيط 
المهم اننا نحتفظ الان بشهادة الميلاد .......... ولكن هذا يثير تسائل مهم جدآ هل ايمان تزوجت بدون ان تغير في ديانتها ............. لان في حالة تغير  الديانه من مسيحي الي مسلم يتم عمل شهادة اشهار اسلام ويتم تغير شهادة الميلاد وكل هذه الامور ............ لا احد يستطيع الرد علي هذه الامور الا ايمان وهي غير موجوده ولا احد يعرف اين هي .................... ربنا يدبر *​


----------



## vamdracula2005 (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عودة أبنه ضاله الي حضن المسيح ....... ولكن ..*

من الواضح   ان الاخ    جوز  ايمان      بلطجى وماشى  بالقوه    .   وعلشان كده ربنا  واقف معاكوا      واهه انت بتقول   ان  شهاده الميلاد    مسيحيه  
..  اطمن     ربنا  مش هيسيبكوا  وبيديكوا  اشارات على كده


----------



## losivertheprince (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عودة أبنه ضاله الي حضن المسيح ....... ولكن ..*



vamdracula2005 قال:


> من الواضح   ان الاخ    جوز  ايمان      بلطجى وماشى  بالقوه    .   وعلشان كده ربنا  واقف معاكوا      واهه انت بتقول   ان  شهاده الميلاد    مسيحيه
> ..  اطمن     ربنا  مش هيسيبكوا  وبيديكوا  اشارات على كده



سلام المسيح :
ربنا يخليك ياصديقي وفعلآ موضوع الشهادة دي ليها مميزات هنحاول اننا نستغلها كويس
واهو النهاردة بالليل هنروح لمحامي مسيحي ليه خبره في الامور دي وفاهم كويس وربنا يقف معانا .....
​


----------



## the servant (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عودة أبنه ضاله الي حضن المسيح ....... ولكن ..*

سلام ونعمة اخي لوسيفر,,,

فعلا انا اتاثرت كتير لما قريت الموضوع دة ومن الواضح ان الموضوع دة ماهو الا
حلقة من حلقات اللعب ببناتنا والايقاع بيهم تحت مسمي الحب وماهو الا حرب قذرة تشنها الجماعات المتطرفة الهمجية لابعااد شباب المسيح عن حضنة وقد نوهنااا في اقسام اخري علي هذا النوع من الحروب القذرة والتي للاسف يقع شبابنا فريسة لهم اما بالتغرير او الاغتصاب او الاغراءات المادية او الحب الاعمي
لكن اتحدي ان يثبت مسلم واحد ان هنااك مسيحي ذهب لهذا الدين عن اقتناع حتي موضوع الشقيقتين
ماريان وكريستين اثبتت مكالمات البنت الصغري لامها انهم واقعين تحت تهديد شديد سواء من ازواجهم او الاجهزة الامنية......
اتمني من رب المجد ان يحفظ علي اختنا في المسيح ويردهااا لحضنة مرة اخري ولحضن الكنيسة
وان تعلم اطفالها طريق الحق طريق الرب يسوع....وشكرااا


----------



## losivertheprince (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عودة أبنه ضاله الي حضن المسيح ....... ولكن ..*

لكن اتحدي ان يثبت مسلم واحد ان هنااك مسيحي ذهب لهذا الدين عن اقتناع حتي موضوع الشقيقتين
ماريان وكريستين اثبتت مكالمات البنت الصغري لامها انهم واقعين تحت تهديد شديد سواء من ازواجهم او الاجهزة الامنية......
اتمني من رب المجد ان يحفظ علي اختنا في المسيح ويردهااا لحضنة مرة اخري ولحضن الكنيسة
وان تعلم اطفالها طريق الحق طريق الرب يسوع....وشكرااا[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/QUOTE]
*
سلام المسيح :
نعم يا صديقي كلامك صحيح ولكن بما يفيد بعد وقوع الفأس في الرأس لقد قلت انت بنفسك ان هناك تنويهات كثيرة علي هذا الموضوع ............ هل نقول ان المسيحيه القوية اقوي من انها تحتاج لاناس ضعفاء ......... كلا فالمسيح دائمآ يريد الضعاف لكي يرفعهم معه فهو القائل يقيم المسكين من المزبله ) ولكن الموضوع يحتاج لوقفه وتنبيه بجد فعلآ فهو قد ازداد فعلآ موضوع وقوع بناتنا في فخاخ الشيطان علي حساب قوة المسيح والكنيسه ........ فليعلم كل منا اخته وبناته وزوجاته وجيرانه ان المسيح يهان ويقال عنه ابشع الكلام من اجل ضعفنا يهان لضعفنا يشتكي عليه من الشيطان بضعفنا ......... توضع كل يوم شوكة جديدة في رأسه بسببنا وبسبب ضعفنا ويقال ان المسيحيه تهدم ويتركها بناتها واولادها وبناتها ولكن كلا ......
الي كل من تسول له نفسه ان يترك المسيح .......... 
الي كل من يختار غير المسيح اله ...............
الي كل من يختار غير المسيح فادي ومخلص حقيقي واحد محب للبشر ........
اذهبوا ......... اعبروا للهاويه ............. تمتعوا بخيرات العالم الزائل .......... اعبروا الي البحيرة الممتلئه بالنار والكبريت ........... ولكن 
المسيح قد مات لاجلكم مرة وتألم لاجل كل البشر .......... فتذكروا 
ولا تجعلوا انفسكم ........... معدين للهلاك لاتجعلوا انفسكم انيه معده لهلاك ودمار انفسها ............. اذهبوا ولكن خذوا دموعنا معكم ......... انزعوا الرحمه من قلوب من احبوكم .......... انزعوا المرارة من اجل كل من يتألم من اجلكم ويبكي لينادي من توغل في الظلمه والسواد اللانهائي .......... انزعوا منا كل شئ جميل يفكرنا بكم ........... فقد تسطتيعوا .............
ولكن 
ولكن لن تستطيعوا ان تزيلوا محبة الله لكم 
لن نبكيكم بعد اليوم .......... صدقوني لن احاول .......... ساحاول ان اطلب لكم الرحمه وانتم رفضتم رب الرحمه .
سامحني يارب وسامحهم اغفر لنا جميعآ يامن صلبت لاجلنا لانريدك مصلوبآ مرة اخري .......... ومهان لاجل من تركوك فهم لايبارحوا تفكيرك .......... ولا يأخذون محبتنا لهم *​


----------



## maxyem (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عودة أبنه ضاله الي حضن المسيح ....... ولكن ..*

صديقي تاكد انا ابن الدموع لا يهلكوالله قادر ان ينجي كما هو مكتوب نجيت نفسي من العصفور من فخ الصياديين


----------



## losivertheprince (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عودة أبنه ضاله الي حضن المسيح ....... ولكن ..*



maxyem قال:


> صديقي تاكد انا ابن الدموع لا يهلكوالله قادر ان ينجي كما هو مكتوب نجيت نفسي من العصفور من فخ الصياديين



سلام المسيح :
شكرآ لمشاكرتك يا صديقي وتمني ان تنتهي هذه المشكلة بسلام
وربنا يباركك ويباركنا امين ​


----------



## candy shop (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عودة أبنه ضاله الي حضن المسيح ....... ولكن ..*

انشالله ربنا هيدخل ويحل الموضوع بمعرفته

لان الغير مستطاع عند الناس مستطاع عند الله

واتمنى ان تنهى الازمه بسلام بالصلاه والدموع لله

وربنا معاهم​


----------



## losivertheprince (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عودة أبنه ضاله الي حضن المسيح ....... ولكن ..*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> انشالله ربنا هيدخل ويحل الموضوع بمعرفته
> 
> لان الغير مستطاع عند الناس مستطاع عند الله
> 
> ...



*سلام المسيح :
شكرآ لمشاركتك هنا وربنا يعوضك يا اختي يا كبيره *​


----------



## مارسيليانا (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عودة أبنه ضاله الي حضن المسيح ....... ولكن ..*

لوسيفر  
ربنا عمره ماهيسيب اولاده فاستحاله ربنا هيسيبها 
 ولو اهلها جرالهم حاجه لأبعد الحدود صدقنى ربنا مش هيضيع حقهم 
لأن( من مسك مس حدقه عينى ) واحنا منقوشين على كفه 
 وبعدين ايمان غلطت بزواجها دا لكن منعرفش هل تزوجت وهى على دينها ام غيرت  بدليل وجود  شهاده الميلاد المسيحيه  وبعدين اعترفت بغلطتها  ورجعت للمسيح هل هو هيسبها لأه طبعا  بدليل ارشاد ربنا لولدتها  باستخراج شهاده الميلاد
بس كل اللى فى ايدينا نعمله الصلاه  وربنا يرشد اهلها على الطريق الصحيح بامان ومن غير مخاطر 
 وباسمك يايسوع المسيح نسمع كل خير وامان


----------



## the servant (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عودة أبنه ضاله الي حضن المسيح ....... ولكن ..*

سلام ونعمة لوسيفر,,,

ياريت حضرتك تتابعنا بأخر اخبار اختنا في المسيح لو علي الاقل تطمناااا
عليهااا رب المجد قادر يحرسها وينجيهاا من كل الاعيب الللعين ابليس
ببركة ام النور وملاك اليوم


----------



## losivertheprince (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عودة أبنه ضاله الي حضن المسيح ....... ولكن ..*



مارسيليانا قال:


> لوسيفر
> ربنا عمره ماهيسيب اولاده فاستحاله ربنا هيسيبها
> ولو اهلها جرالهم حاجه لأبعد الحدود صدقنى ربنا مش هيضيع حقهم
> لأن( من مسك مس حدقه عينى ) واحنا منقوشين على كفه
> ...



*سلام المسيح :
ربنا عمرة ما بيسيب حد زي ما انتي قولتي وزي ما الانجيل بيعلمنا بس الحمل التقيل بيثقل النفس والتعب المستر بيتعب النفس الضعيفة المثقلة بحمل وهموم العالم .
ربنا يخليكي ويعوض تعبك ومتعرفيش اد ايه الموضوع ده تقيل قوي قوي*​


----------



## losivertheprince (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عودة أبنه ضاله الي حضن المسيح ....... ولكن ..*



frai قال:


> سلام ونعمة لوسيفر,,,
> 
> ياريت حضرتك تتابعنا بأخر اخبار اختنا في المسيح لو علي الاقل تطمناااا
> عليهااا رب المجد قادر يحرسها وينجيهاا من كل الاعيب الللعين ابليس
> ببركة ام النور وملاك اليوم



*سلام المسيح :
صديقي فراي مفيش تطورات حصلت اكتر من اني بروح انا واسامه الاخ ساعات ونتقابل عشان نشوف اخر التطورات او بنروح هناك ونشوف اخر الموضوع ايه 
لكن احنا اتطمنا علي ايمان هي كلمتنا وهي مش في القاهرة عامة خالص هي بره القاهرة والحمد لله هي في مكان مسيحي آمن مع اخوات فاضلات ....... 
وان كنت عايز اقولكم شوية حاجات من اخر مرة هي اتكلمت فيها مع اختها الصغيرة وطمنتنا عليها :
هي كانت بتبكي بشدة وهي بتقول انها مبسوطة قوي قالتلهم انها اتناولت وبتقري في الانجيل وهي قالت وهي مش قاردة تمسك نفسها من العياط انها خلاص مبقتش تكسفهم وانها هتفرحهم قالتلهم خلاص ياماما انا بكيت كويسه انا اتناولت وبقرأ في الانجيل وبقول ترانيم سامحيني ياماما سامحيني يا أختي انا بقيت حلوة انا رجعت تاني انا بقيت بصلي انا مش هقدر اقول الكلام كلة لاني شخصيآ لكلام يقطع القلب لكن الله نظر الله نفسها الضاله وقبلها وحتي لو ذهبت ضحية فالله قد قبلها ........ انا عارف ان الكلمة دي صعبه لكن فرحة رجوعها تاني للمسيح مفيش حاجة اقوي منها فرحة صلاتها اللي بتصعد مع الملائكة دليل قوي واكيد وواضح علي ان :
الي الابد قويه يامصر للمسيح *​


----------



## Coptic Man (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عودة أبنه ضاله الي حضن المسيح ....... ولكن ..*

موضوعك مش ليه حل غير انه يتثبت بعد ما قريته

بالذات بعد ما قريت رجوعها وكلامها لاسرتها

اخي الحبيب losivertheprince

اسئل الرب انه يباركك ويحافظ علي الاسرة ومن ناحيتي ها اسائلك في منتدي الاقباط الاحرار لو مفيش مانع من عرض المشكلة هناك 

واسئل الرب ايضا اني الموضوع يكون سبب خلاص ورجوع بنات المسيح قبل ماتضيع وقبل ما تقع فريسة للذئاب وللاسف فيه عندي في بلدي مثال حي علي كدا واحدة تركت الايمان وبعد اسرتها اللي سابتها علشان شخص دلوقتي سابها و اشتغالة شغالة في مدرسة اسلامية بتمسح البلاط وتتمني ترجع بس للاسف هيقام عليها حد الردة و فقدت الرجاء وفقدت كل حاجة 

نسئل الرب من اجل اخواتنا الغافلين انه يفتح عيونهم ويساعدهم انهم يصحوا لنفسهم شوية 

سلام المسيح


----------



## losivertheprince (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عودة أبنه ضاله الي حضن المسيح ....... ولكن ..*

*سلام المسيح :
صديقي العزيز كوبتك مان 
لقد قال لي بعض الاصدقاء ايضآ ان اعرض الموضوع باكمله في موقع الاقباط الاحرار وهي فكرة جيدة جدآ وخاصة اني املك الادلة علي الموضوع بأكملة وحتي عندنا لسه رسائل ومكالمات التهديد الي وصلت لاسرة ايمان وكلها موجودة ومتشاله .
انا متشكر ليك جدآ لتعبك معايا وربنا يخليك وربنا يقف مع البنات الي عندك هو اكيد قلبه احن عليهم حتي من نفسهم وهو شايف احنا مش عايزين اننا نقول انهم معدين للهلاك لا بس هو اللي شايف وهو الي بيدور علي ولاده الضايعين والكنيسه كل يوم بتضم ناس اكتر لكن ......... هيفضل الخروف الضال دايمآ خروف ضال 
لغاية لما يرجع لحضن ابوه السماوي *​


----------



## موسى القوى (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عودة أبنه ضاله الي حضن المسيح ....... ولكن ..*

*انا احب احكى اختبار صدقونى حصل فعلا انه كان يوجد فتاه مسيحيه مرتبطه بالكنيسه وفجأه وبدون مقدمات هذه الفتاه اعلنت اسلامها وكل من حولها بداوا فى الصلاه وبقوه ودموع وبدون التفكير الا فى قدرة ربنا وعطفه علينا ......ولكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم.....كانت هذه الفتاه تقيم فى منزل احد الشيوخ وفجأه تظهر محبة الله فى استجابه لصلوتنا وتظهر العذراء مريم ام المخلص وتيقظها من نومها وتقول لها قومى خذى حاجتك وامشى من هنا وفعلا مشيت ورجعت لاهلها وربنا معنا فمن يقدر علينا*


----------



## موسى القوى (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عودة أبنه ضاله الي حضن المسيح ....... ولكن ..*

انا احب احكى اختبار صدقونى حصل فعلا انه كان يوجد فتاه مسيحيه مرتبطه بالكنيسه وفجأه وبدون مقدمات هذه الفتاه اعلنت اسلامها وكل من حولها بداوا فى الصلاه وبقوه ودموع وبدون التفكير الا فى قدرة ربنا وعطفه علينا ......ولكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم.....كانت هذه الفتاه تقيم فى منزل احد الشيوخ وفجأه تظهر محبة الله فى استجابه لصلوتنا وتظهر العذراء مريم ام المخلص وتيقظها من نومها وتقول لها قومى خذى حاجتك وامشى من هنا وفعلا مشيت ورجعت لاهلها وربنا معنا فمن يقدر علينا[/b][/size]


----------



## losivertheprince (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عودة أبنه ضاله الي حضن المسيح ....... ولكن ..*

*سلام المسيح :
صديقي موسي 
القوة والحياه هي من عند الله بأي حق نطلب الحياه بعيدآ عن الله وباي حق ننام ونستريح بعيدآ عن الله 
صدقني انا ببكي لما بسمع ان حد ترك المسيح 
ترك الصليب 
ترك الحياه 
ترك الحب 
ترك امه الحقيقيه 
ترك الحقيقه عشان البعيده عشان العالم القريب 
يارب احنا ليه دايمآ مبنحبكش ليه مصرين اننا نزرعه شوكة تانية في اكليلك 
ليه يارب احنا مش شايفين ايدك المجروحة الممدوده لينا 
مش عارف اتكلم ولا عارف اقول لان الكلام ميوصفش حال الالم اللي ممكن تحسه لما بنرفضك 
ليه مش مصدقين ان بسبب خطايانا الشيطان بيقف قدامك ويشمت فيك زي ما الانجيل بيقول ........ بيقف ويقولة اهم مش هما دو اللي مت عشانهم ...... مش دول اللي أتألمت عشانهم ...... 
يارب احنا مش عايزين الدنيا رافضينها بس متبعدش ايدك عنا ماتشيلش ماتتركناش يارب احنا صغيرين قوي 
احنا منساويش من غيرك 
احنا حتي مش هنقدر ندفع تمن الالام ولا تمن اي حاجة من اللي احنا مش عارفين قيمتها 
انا مش عايز اقول اكتر من ارحمنا يارب​*


----------



## the servant (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عودة أبنه ضاله الي حضن المسيح ....... ولكن ..*

سلام ونعمة حبيبي لوسيفر,,,

ازاي مافيش اخباااار ....دة احلي خبر ممكن بفرح النفس هو رجوع خروف ضال الي حضن سيدة
وانت كدة طمنتنا علي اختنا في المسيح نطلب من رب المجد ان يحفظهاا وينجيهاااا من فخاخ عدو الخير
رغم انها غلطت وسابت يسوع وجريت ورا اوهاام الا ان رجوعهاااا بيكفي ورب المجد قال
(السماء تفرح بخاطئ يتوب اكثر من 99 بار لا يحتاجون لتوبة) يعني دلوقتي في السما فرح

يسوع بيجي يخبط علي قلب كل واحد فينااا كل يوم ويبكي و يقول انا اشتريتك بالغالي وانت
بعتني بالرخيص ......ياريت تتابعني علي الخاص او الميل بأخر الاخبار


----------



## losivertheprince (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عودة أبنه ضاله الي حضن المسيح ....... ولكن ..*

*سلام المسيح :
حبيبي فراي 
فعلآ كلامك بجد فرحني لانه فكرني بأن في فرح في السماء بعودة ايمان لحضن المسيح مرة اخري وقد نستني هموم المشكلة وخوفنا علي الام والاخت فرحة رجوع الاخت ولكن هذ لضعف ايماني ولانشغالي بأمور اخري ولكن فعلآ السماء فرحت بعودتها فلما نحن مكتئبون ........ ولكن 
يارب افرج عن جميع من دافعوا عن اولادك 
يارب لاتضعني في اختبار اقوي مني بل دعني اقوي من الاختبارات
يارب قف وابقي مع اولادك لتقويهم 
يارب ازرع داخلنا الامل فيك 
يارب لانريد ان نزرع او نطلب وجود شئ موجود فينا وهو روحك القدوس وسلامك وامانتك ولكن ...... فقط ذكرنا بهم اجعلنا نعمل بهم ....... والاهم :
اجعلنا نستحقهم 
يارب مد ايدك معانا الصليب تقيل علينا قوي واحنا تعبنا قوي يارب انا عارف انك معانا واحنا ماشين بنورك بس الدنيا بتخلينا نبعد والالام بتمشينا وراها ....... مد ايدك الحنينه وامسح دموع الام 
شيل الذل من عين الاخ وكل اخ وزوج شاف بنات المسيح بتمشي 
انزع الخوف من قلب كل بنات المسيح *​


----------



## the servant (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عودة أبنه ضاله الي حضن المسيح ....... ولكن ..*

سلام ونعمة لكل من اراد الفهم,,,

الاخ العزيز لابد ان تترك مفهوم  الدين الاعلي جانبا لانها اثبتت فشلها الشديد علميا ومنهجيا وعقائديااا
حيث مثبت ان اغلب عباارات القرأن مقتبس من التوراة والكتاب المقدس.... ومن حيث تعاليم نبي الاسلام فقد اثبتت فتاوي شيوخ الاسلام التي تعتمد علي مواقف لنبي الاسلام ثم تبرئهم منها بعد ذلك انها
موروثات خاطئة ولا تصلح ان تكون تعاليم سماوية .اذا اخي العزيز كون ان الاسلام هو الدين الاسمي
ولابد ان يعتنق هي فكرة خاطئة يحاول شيوخكم تضليلكم بها حتي لاتروا نور الحق ...............

عندي من الاثباتات الكثير ولكني اعرف النتيجة مسبقاااا,,,اللة قادر ان ينير العيون التي تبصر ولكنها لاتبصر
الحق


----------



## losivertheprince (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عودة أبنه ضاله الي حضن المسيح ....... ولكن ..*



GZLE قال:


> *السلام عليكم
> 
> من يبتغي غير الاسلام دينا فلن يقبل منه وهوا في الاخرة من الخاسرين هاذا الكلام لا
> ينطبق على اهل الكتب السماوية ولكن الذي يريد ان يدخل في دين عليه ان يدخل في دين
> ...



سلام المسيح :
عزيزي GZLE رغم ان كلامك كعادة اتباع دينك ولكني لن اتجاهله ولن ارد ايضآ لان المكان هنا ليس لمجال التحاور او التباري في حربك الخاسرة ( انا لم أبدا بالكلام عن الدين او السخرية ولكنك انت من بدأت ) ... انظر للاعلي 
للاسف انا من الناس الملتزمين جدآ اي انني لا احب ان ارد هنا علي موضوع يتعلق بالحوار بين المسيحيه او اي عقيده اخري فهنا ليس منبر الحوار لتلقي لنا بوعظتك الفاشلة ............ لاتزعل مني اني قلت المسيحيه واي عقيدة اخري فلن تطالبني طبعآ بأن اؤمن بشئ يخالف عقيدتي الصحيحه انا هنا لطرح موضوع لطلب المساعده ممن هم يملكون ابداء الرأي وانت لاتعرف الموضع ولا تعرف ماهو الذي نتكلم فيه ولكنك فقط دخلت بمحض الطابع بداخلك لتلقي بكلام نحن لانريده 
تفضل اذا كنت 
واعنيها بكل معانيها اذا استطعت ان تدخل في قسم الحورات لتتكلم وتبدي الرأي ولكن هنا ليس المكان للكلام والتحاور 
ام ان عادة اللغبطه وعدم النظام تريدها ايضآ ان تكون هنا
لا مش في المنتدي 
ومش في موضوع انا فيه مش هسمحلك
او استمر بما انت عليه لعلك ترضي بيه ولارضاء غرورك البشري المحدود 
ولكن هنا ليس المكان لتعرفنا شئ نحن نعرفه جيدآ 
فلتذهب هناك وتتحاور وتتعلم النظام 
صدقني انا لا اقول شئ من محض افتراء او من محض خيالي فالدليل انت قدمته هنا 
يا عزيزي الفتاه تريد ان ترجع الي المسيحيه هذه شانها لما لاتتركوها ولا الدين عافيه زي ما الاقدام عليه عافيه 
انا بقولك اهو انا مش مشرف ولا اي حاجة لكن احترامى لنا او لااحترامك لنفسك علي الاقل لاتتكلم فيما يخالف سياق الحديث او لترحل وتذهب الي اي مكان اخر
انا متأسف ان كنت اتدخلت في حق المشرفين 
بس ربنا يعلم احنا في هم اد ايه وغلب بنعانية اد ايه بسبب الموضوع ده 
ادعوا لنا كلكم ربنا يوفقنا ويبعد عنا اعداء المسيح واعداء الكلمة الحقيقيه


----------



## losivertheprince (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عودة أبنه ضاله الي حضن المسيح ....... ولكن ..*



frai قال:


> سلام ونعمة لكل من اراد الفهم,,,
> 
> الاخ العزيز لابد ان تترك مفهوم  الدين الاعلي جانبا لانها اثبتت فشلها الشديد علميا ومنهجيا وعقائديااا
> حيث مثبت ان اغلب عباارات القرأن مقتبس من التوراة والكتاب المقدس.... ومن حيث تعاليم نبي الاسلام فقد اثبتت فتاوي شيوخ الاسلام التي تعتمد علي مواقف لنبي الاسلام ثم تبرئهم منها بعد ذلك انها
> ...



سلام المسيح :
صديقي وحبيبي فراي 
اشكرك جدى لوقوفك معي في المحنه التي نمر بها وهي فعلآ تجربه مقلقة جدآ جدآ ومرعبة لاقصي حد ولكن الله لايتركنا الموضوع فيه تطورات كتيره وكبيرة قوي لدرجة اني مش عارف اكتب ايه ولا ايه 
صلي لينا واطلب الصلاة وابداءؤ الراي ممن يستطيع المساعده 
لكن اخر الموضوع وبأختصار شديد اننا الان في حالة رعب رهيب جدآ لورود اسماينا جميعآ انا والاخ والاخت والام والاب في امن الدولة بعد عمل محاضر لنا 
انا طبعى معمولي محضر واحد لكن انا هقولهالك بصراحة وبكل وضوح 
طظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظ
اعلي مافي خيلهم يركبوه واللي مسنود علي يد القدير ميخافش من امن الدولة ولا ايه .......
ربنا مع الجميع  
اخر حاجة شكرا للرد علي الاستاذ اللي فوق ده ابو اسم غريب 
ماعلينا ربنا يخليك ويديك مكان حكل كلمه قولتها في حق المسيح مكانه وحكمة اعلي 
وربنا يعطي للكل حكمة ليتجاوزوا المحن والمصاعب


----------



## اغريغوريوس (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عودة أبنه ضاله الي حضن المسيح ....... ولكن ..*

الواد المسلم يعمل خطة وشغل كبير علي البنت المسيحية حتي تقع في حبة ولكنها بعد ذلك تضضح انها وقعت في  حفرة كبيرة يا ريت البنات تاخد بالها لانها انتشرت بشكل كبير في المجتمع وربنا يحمينا من بطش هؤلاء الاحمدين


----------



## monlove (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عودة أبنه ضاله الي حضن المسيح ....... ولكن ..*

*انا صعبان عليا هي اذاي باعت المسيح من البداية 
لكنها عائدة للاحضانة الابوية 
وربنا قادر انه يسامحها ويساعدها 
بشفاعة العذراء مريم ومارجرجس وجميع القدسين*


----------



## losivertheprince (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عودة أبنه ضاله الي حضن المسيح ....... ولكن ..*



marounandrew قال:


> الواد المسلم يعمل خطة وشغل كبير علي البنت المسيحية حتي تقع في حبة ولكنها بعد ذلك تضضح انها وقعت في  حفرة كبيرة يا ريت البنات تاخد بالها لانها انتشرت بشكل كبير في المجتمع وربنا يحمينا من بطش هؤلاء الاحمدين



*سلام المسيح :
بشكرك جدآ علي رأيك الحقيقي تمامآ فهذا فعلآ ما يحدث وبأحكام الشياطين وتخطيطهم فهي خطه لاوقاع بناتنا تحت ايديهم ليكسروا المسيحيه وللاذلاها وطبعآ نحن نساعدهم كثيرآ في هذا بتراخينا في اوقات كثيرة .
شكرآ علي الرد وربنا معاك*​


----------



## losivertheprince (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عودة أبنه ضاله الي حضن المسيح ....... ولكن ..*



monlove قال:


> *انا صعبان عليا هي اذاي باعت المسيح من البداية
> لكنها عائدة للاحضانة الابوية
> وربنا قادر انه يسامحها ويساعدها
> بشفاعة العذراء مريم ومارجرجس وجميع القدسين*



سلام المسيح :
هي لم تفكر ياصديقي في وقتها الا تحت قدمها فالحب الخادع قد هيأها لترك الحب الحقيقي مع من هو اصل الحب والفداء .
نعم هي عائدة الي الاحضان الابوية ونحن نعمل علي هذا 
شكرآ لمرورك روبنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## losivertheprince (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عودة أبنه ضاله الي حضن المسيح ....... ولكن ..*



GZLE قال:


> *الحمد لله
> 
> يا اهل الكتاب وعلمائهم خاصّة أن يتبصّروا ليعلموا أنّ الإسلامَ هو امتداد تكميلِ الشرائع السماويّة السابقة، وأنه الدين الذي ارتضاه للخَلق جميعًا من زمَن النبيّ محمّد  وإلى قيام الساعة، لا يقبل الله دينًا سواه، ولا ملّة غيره، وَمَنْ يَبْتَغِ غَيْرَ الإِسْلامِ دِينًا فَلَنْ يُقْبَلَ مِنْهُ وَهُوَ فِي الآخِرَةِ مِنْ الْخَاسِرِينَ[آل عمران:85].
> 
> ...



*سلام المسيح لمن اتبع المسيح او من رفضوه فهو قد قبل العالم :
صديقي انت باالفعل تقدم لنا اروع الامثلة علي الاسلام في صفاته ( عدم احترام الغير - عدم احترام النفس حتي - عدم الفهم الافي نطاق عقلك المغلق علي خرافاتك - التزمت بالرأي الذي هو الارهاب وهو احدي صور الاسلام - التكلم عن عدم فهم - عدم المعرفة بأدب الحوار او ماهو الحوار السليم اساسآ )
نعم لهذا الاسلام هو الدين الحق 
اذهب يا صديقي لتظهر مهارتك في قسم الحوارات الا تعرفة 
ازل تحت شوية هتلاقي في شويه حاجات ولا اقولك يمكن عينك القوية مش عارفها ان هبعتهالك في رسالة 
يا ابني انت عمال تدش زي الدش من غير ولا حتي تفهم انت حااااااااااااااااااافظ مش فاهم يالهوي هتجبلي شلل اطفال رباعي 
الرمة اللي فاتت قولتلك برضه احترم كينونتك واتعلم منا ان ده مش المكان للي بتقولة .......... هنا مكان الوحشين الي زينا روح في قسم الاديان وهناك هتلاقي الكويسين الي زيك روح واستني دورك في الطابور عشان تاخد حصة النهاردة ......... يالا اذهب صحبتك السلامة ........ السلامة بتاعتنا احنا مش بتاعت حد تاني*​


----------



## the servant (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عودة أبنه ضاله الي حضن المسيح ....... ولكن ..*

سلام ونعمة لكل من اراد الفهم,,,,,

اخي العزيز الي متي يستمر المسلم في اتباع اسلوب القص واللصق في الحديث....
اخي العزيز انت لاتعرف عن ماذا تتحدث او ماذا تريد الا انك تريد ان تفرغ كمية ليست بقليلة
من الكراهية التي غرسها معلموك في نفسك ضد كل ماهو غير اسلامي,
عند الحديث عن شخصيات لابد ان تكون ملم جيدا بالتاريخ حتي لا تجبرني للضحك عليك
الا تعرف ان الاندلس في يوم من الايام كان اغلبها اسلامي ولكن بمجرد انتهاء الاختلال الاسلامي
لها تحول كل اهلها للمسيحية دين الحق وهي اسبانيا المسيحية الان...الا تعرف ان رئيس الارجنتين السابق
كارلوس منعم كان مسلم سوري وتحول للمسيحية......الامثلة كثيرة ولكننا لانفعل مثلكم لاننا نعلم
اننا دين الحق وان ما يحدث هو نتيجة طبيعية نابعة من دين هو مصدر للمحبة
الله قادر ان ينير العيون التي تبصر ولكنها لاتبصر الحق


----------



## ماريان مرمر (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عودة أبنه ضاله الي حضن المسيح ....... ولكن ..*

ربنا يحفظكم  الهي لتكن مشيئت


----------



## merna44 (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عودة أبنه ضاله الي حضن المسيح ....... ولكن ..*

وانت ماذا هو اخ  انظر الى خشبة عينك ثم انظر لاخيك يا حقود انت من تسئ كل رسائلك الخبية  على المنتدى وثم انت لست شخصا مهما  في  المنتدى لو كان   نيتك صافية لما كنت تدخل في هذا المندى مسيح وتسيئ للناس  واحد  من مسيحي ما اعطيهو الاف مثل شكولاتك الزفرة ولاكن العتب الي دخلك الهذا المنتدى احترم نفسك  لست انت اتيت  هذا المنتدى لتحارب اللة لا يكثر من امثالك :smil8:GZLE


----------



## موسى القوى (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عودة أبنه ضاله الي حضن المسيح ....... ولكن ..*

يا جماعه لو سمحتوا ده مش مكان المناقشات دى ال عاوز يتناقشها فى مكانها لو سمحتوا


----------



## مارسيليانا (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عودة أبنه ضاله الي حضن المسيح ....... ولكن ..*

لوسيفر 
انا مبسوطه كتير جدا  من اخر الاخبار  وربنا يحافظ على اختها وباقى الاسره
وبعدين انت متقلقش علشان اسمك مكتوب فى محضر
لأه دا انت اسمك مكتوب على كف المسيح
ربنا معاكوا ويكمل الموضوع  على خير وسلام
وبالنسبه للاخ اللى عمال يدخل ويتناقش فىحوار مش فى مكانه 
وبتحولوا تفهموه اين يضع هذا الحوار
شفت الشيطان لما بيلاقى نعمه ربنا موجوده فى مكان وبيحاول يدخل بين اولاده 
اهو بالظبط كده معلش الشيطان بيحارب القديسين مش هيحاربنا احنا
ربنا معاك  وننتظر اخر اللاخبار المفرحه باذن المسيح


----------



## tina_tina (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عودة أبنه ضاله الي حضن المسيح ....... ولكن ..*

ربنا معاكم


----------



## losivertheprince (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عودة أبنه ضاله الي حضن المسيح ....... ولكن ..*

*سلام المسيح :
انا متأسف ياجماعه بجد لاني لم ارد علي مشاركاتكم الجميلة ربنا يعوضكم ويديكم زيادة في المحبة وتعلنوا حبكم للمسيح اكتر واكتر ........ انا مش عايز اشكر اسم معين لاني مش عايز انسي اي حد قرأ الموضوع ودعي لربنا ان المشكلة دي تتحل علي خير .
صديقي استاذ / Gzle 
انا لن ازيد في مناقشاتك وقد سبقث ان اوضحت ان هذا المكان ليس ساحة للحوار او لمثل هذا الكلام فأذا اردت ابراز موهبتك في فهم عقيدتك فهناك اقسام مخصصه للرد وقد سبق بان قولت هذا ايضآ مسبقآ ولكنك للاسف لاتسمع فقط سوي لصوتك ولصوت ما تتبعه بلاتفكير ولا حتي لمحاولة التفكير وايضآ ان تغتصب جزء من حريتنا بعدم احترام كلامنا ولكن هذا للاسف ليس غريبآ علي عقيدتك ومتأسف ان كنت قلت هذا ولكنك لم تعط لكلامنا اي احترام ولا في الاول اعطيت لنفسك الاحترام ...... وطبعآ لن اناقشك ولن اكلمك ويكفيك الفصل ..... لعلك تتعلم ان القانون هنا هو الاحترام والنظام ...... وقد سبق وان رد عليك صديقي / فراي ولكنك ماتعرفة هو ماقاله بالظبط النسخ واللزق بدون ان تعرف ماذا تفعل لدرجة اني متوقع انك ممكن ان تنسخ ايات من الانجيل دون ان تعرف وهو ايضآ قد رد عليك وهو اجدر مني بالرد عليك وانا لست مستعد ولا اهلآ بعد لمحاورتك الا عندما اكون بالفعل انسان مسيحي حقيقي اتحرك بعقلي وليس بعواطفي وحدها ...
شكرآ فراي ........ شكرآ ادارة المنتدي علي الفصل 
شكرآ للجميع 
شكرآ يارب لانك سمحت لنا بان نذكر اسمك ونمجدك *​


----------



## nagi-faraaoon (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عودة أبنه ضاله الي حضن المسيح ....... ولكن ..*

[COLOR="Magenta"] فل  يعلم الموجودين انةومن مصادر موصوق بها قد رصدت :beee:طائلة للدعوى الاسلامية من عدة دول خليجية لاسلمة  المسيحيين ( النصارى ) على حد  قول المصدر وبداو فى اتباع خطوات ثابتة وهى التفتيش عن الفقراء المتعلمين تعليم متوسط من الاولاد والبنات وفى اماكن متطرفة والتى ليست بها كنائس من اى طائفة  ويصرفون الاموال بحجة المساعدة على المعيشة  وتبدا المشكلة وفى مجال العمل يزجون لبناتنا الشباب الروش على حد قولة والخفيف الدم الذى سرعان امينما يرمى الشباك على الفتاة فتهوى وتكون المصيبة وعندما يفيق رب الاسرة يصتدم بالواقع الاليم والشرطة وامن الدولة تعتم على ولى الامر  والمحامين انها لاتدرى شيئ ويدورو فى دوائر   مغلقة لابداية لها ولا نهاية   والكنيسة تقف حيال ذلك موقف الحياد لانها وبالفعل لاتعلم عنهم شيء +++ربنا يحافظ عليكم من عدو الخير واعوانة +++[/COLOR]


----------



## tarkei69 (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عودة أبنه ضاله الي حضن المسيح ....... ولكن ..*

يا رب كن معهم دائماً و ابدا  :yaka:


----------



## losivertheprince (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عودة أبنه ضاله الي حضن المسيح ....... ولكن ..*

*سلام المسيح :
عندك حق ياروكي دي خطة اعدها الشيطان وده مش جديد ولا مش متوقع ومتنساش ان ربنا قال ان الطريق الضيق هيكون طريقنا .......... لا المال يصلح ولا السلطه ولا القوة لكي نهزم الشيطان ...... لكن قلوبنا التي هي هياكل الله تصلح فقط .... فقط .
شكرآ لردودكم المشجعه*​


----------



## nagi-faraaoon (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عودة أبنه ضاله الي حضن المسيح ....... ولكن ..*

الى متى تشقى نفسى +تاهت نظراتى +اذنى غاب سمعها + الفم شل عن الكلام + داسو على اولادك +غنمك سولبت الى متى هذا السبى + لما سمحت لهم بضرب الاحباب + بح صوتنا من النداء + الى هذا الحد فصلت خطيانا عنك اصوات النداء +الى هذا الجد صلاواتنا لم تصل اليك + هل مسحت النقش من كفيك +هل وصلت ايديهم الى حدقة عينيك +تركت الذئب ياخذنا من بين يديك +هلكنا امام عينيك +نطلب الرحمة والغفران + ونشتكى منك واليك +كرمك يا يسوع مستنى لمسة اديك +دة احنا ولادك تهنا وبندور عليك + عزنا فيك ملناش معزة الا بيك +انظر والتفت لبناتك وبنيك +انتا ترسنا وسترنا +ملناش سترة الا بيك +الحرب زادت وملناش نصرة الا بيك +مد ايدك عدينا +دخلنا جوة السفينة + دى الموجة على ولادك اوية +وقف الريح الجية +انتهرها بقوتك الالاهية + متسبناش لابليس لقمة طرية + دحنا ولادك ولاد الابدية ++++++++


----------



## losivertheprince (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عودة أبنه ضاله الي حضن المسيح ....... ولكن ..*

*سلام المسيح :
طلبه جميله اوي يا استاذ / ناجي ربنا يخليك ياريت تطلبها لاجل الاخت العائده لاحضان المسيح وربنا ينظر لتعب اولاده
شكرآ ليك وربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## tarkei69 (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عودة أبنه ضاله الي حضن المسيح ....... ولكن ..*

:fun_oops:شكرآ ليك وربنا يعوضك iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## مرمر مرمورة (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عودة أبنه ضاله الي حضن المسيح ....... ولكن ..*

حقيقى مشكلة تحزن انا فعلا بحزن كل اما اقراء الكتيبة الطيبية الواحد دلوقتى بقى بيخاف يمشى فى الشارع بيمشى بنظر وراة من الا بيسمعة حتى الامن مبقاش يعمل حاجة علشان الواحد يعتمد علية امان عند ربنا بس هو الايدة بتحرسنا فى كل مكان ومهما تديق بينا الايام عمر ماهيسبنا فى محنتها ابدا وبشفاعة ام النور والبابا كيرلس ان شاء اللة المشكة دى تتحل بس ليس بيد بشر لكن من عند الة كل الحلول وهو هيرعى اولادة اكيد امنى ان اعرف تتورات الموضوع دائما ويارب الموضوع يتحل بسرعة  والرب معكم وهو معين لكم فى الضيقات


----------



## maro20092 (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عودة أبنه ضاله الي حضن المسيح ....... ولكن ..*

اللة يساعدهم ويطلعهم من هاى المصيبة الى حلت عليهم


----------



## losivertheprince (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عودة أبنه ضاله الي حضن المسيح ....... ولكن ..*



tarkei69 قال:


> :fun_oops:شكرآ ليك وربنا يعوضك iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii



*سلام المسيح
العفو يا استاذي*​


----------



## losivertheprince (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عودة أبنه ضاله الي حضن المسيح ....... ولكن ..*



مرمر مرمورة قال:


> حقيقى مشكلة تحزن انا فعلا بحزن كل اما اقراء الكتيبة الطيبية الواحد دلوقتى بقى بيخاف يمشى فى الشارع بيمشى بنظر وراة من الا بيسمعة حتى الامن مبقاش يعمل حاجة علشان الواحد يعتمد علية امان عند ربنا بس هو الايدة بتحرسنا فى كل مكان ومهما تديق بينا الايام عمر ماهيسبنا فى محنتها ابدا وبشفاعة ام النور والبابا كيرلس ان شاء اللة المشكة دى تتحل بس ليس بيد بشر لكن من عند الة كل الحلول وهو هيرعى اولادة اكيد امنى ان اعرف تتورات الموضوع دائما ويارب الموضوع يتحل بسرعة  والرب معكم وهو معين لكم فى الضيقات



*سلام المسيح 
هو انا ماشيت دلوقتي غير بنعمة ربنا
شكرآ لتعبك ولردك يا اختي*​


----------



## losivertheprince (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عودة أبنه ضاله الي حضن المسيح ....... ولكن ..*



maro20092 قال:


> اللة يساعدهم ويطلعهم من هاى المصيبة الى حلت عليهم



*سلام المسيح 
والحمد لله هو بيساعد قولي يارب*​


----------



## سندباد+اسيوط (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عودة أبنه ضاله الي حضن المسيح ....... ولكن ..*

ليستجيب لك الرب فى يوم الضيق ليرفعك اسم الة يعقوب ليرسل لك عونا من قدسةومن صهيون ليعضدك
اللة واحدة قادر على خروجكم من هدة المحنة  ربنا معاكم وبحفظكم من كل شر


----------



## ebramsedky (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عودة أبنه ضاله الي حضن المسيح ....... ولكن ..*

موقع الموسوعة المسيحية
http://christopedia.googlepages.com
منتدى الموسوعة المسيحية
http://christopedia.ahlamontada.com


----------



## R_love_Y (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عودة أبنه ضاله الي حضن المسيح ....... ولكن ..*

لقد اظلت بعض خرافنا ووجدت وها هو خروف اخر ظال يبحث الرب عنه لو كانت هذه الابنة تريد الرجوع لما تاخرت لحظة عن سماع صوت الراعي ..... لقد انهكتها المعاناة من زوجها وتريد الرجوع للرب لكن ان تابت بصدق فالتسمع صوت الفادي
فلنصلي بحرارة معا من اجل اختنا لكي تفرح بقرع الباب لان الطارق هو رب الخلاص وهو الطريق والحق والحياة


----------



## losivertheprince (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: عودة أبنه ضاله الي حضن المسيح ....... ولكن ..*

*سلام المسيح 
ربنا يعوض الجميع لكي تغود الاسرة وتكتمل بلم شملها مع المسيح وبروح الاسرة مرة اخري *​


----------



## وليم تل (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: عودة أبنه ضاله الي حضن المسيح ....... ولكن ..*

اخى العزيز شكرا لتعب محبتك
وليس لدى تعليق سوى ان اهدى هذا النموزج
لاخوانا المسلمين خاصة اخى الحياة الابدية الذى يتشدق بسماحة الاسلام بالدول العربية
وكيف تتحول الفتيات القاصرات بلعبة الحب والجنس من دينها لدين اخر ليس اقتناعا بة ولكن لتصحيح خطأ
ارتكبتة فى غفلة شيطانية وعندما تفوق من غفلتها تجد الردة امامها 
وعلينا ان نحيى جميعا حرية العقيدة بالدول العربية........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ودمت بود


----------



## losivertheprince (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: عودة أبنه ضاله الي حضن المسيح ....... ولكن ..*



وليم تل قال:


> اخى العزيز شكرا لتعب محبتك
> وليس لدى تعليق سوى ان اهدى هذا النموزج
> لاخوانا المسلمين خاصة اخى الحياة الابدية الذى يتشدق بسماحة الاسلام بالدول العربية
> وكيف تتحول الفتيات القاصرات بلعبة الحب والجنس من دينها لدين اخر ليس اقتناعا بة ولكن لتصحيح خطأ
> ...



*سلام المسيح 
اشكرك علي ردك الصريح يا صديقي واقول ايضآ انهم قد يغيروا الاوراق ولكن القلوب لاتتغير الا بيد خالقها ومبدعها 
شكرآ لتعبك*​


----------

